

Munch On Me (YC S11) Helps You Discover Tasty Dishes - jwang815
http://mashable.com/2011/08/10/munch-on-me/

======
ethank
Fukime, Leaky and now "Munch On Me"?

Seriously? Is there a way to have a "ask your mom/dad/sister/girlfriend/wife
what they think of your name" class before domains are registered?

Branding matters.

~~~
dadads
Now that you've mentioned this fact, I'm more interested in trying out these
services.

~~~
ethank
Kind of how I remember the name Shwowp for how horrible it is, but have to
Google "tara hunts startup" to find Buyosphere.

------
fletchowns
_On the flip side, restaurants that are tired of the daily deal model may find
Munch on Me to be a more enticing option. This is because Munch on Me’s core
userbase consists of foodies, rather than bargain hunters. These are the type
of people who are more likely to become repeat customers._

Why would the userbase consist of foodies and not bargain hunters? If
anything, won't it consist of bargain hunting foodies?

~~~
guildchatter
Is it bad if we're both?

=]

~~~
jwang815
A survey of our merchants have shown that ~75% of people who come in buy
another dish. We spoke to our users and many are repeat users of Munch On Me
(daily and weekly).

------
outside1234
seriously, they named it "munch on me"? nothing double meaning came to mind
when they were thinking about that name?

~~~
ary
That was my first thought too. We're mostly adults here, but the name is
seriously terrible. Please, please change it.

~~~
jonursenbach
Must be flying over my head; what's so awful about it?

~~~
nicksergeant
I believe they're referring to
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=carpet+munchi...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=carpet+munching)

~~~
jonursenbach
That's what I figured. Do not get that in my head at all when I think of
"munch on me".

~~~
nicksergeant
I didn't really think of it either until it was hinted at, to be honest.

~~~
jwilliams
Likely a cultural thing. I imagine it would have stronger connotations in
British/Australian context.

------
spicyj
The title of this post would probably make more sense as "Munch On Me (YC S11)
Helps You Discover Tasty Dishes With Daily Deals".

~~~
jwang815
Good one - changed.

------
thomasilk
When Startups pick a name, they should think about 5 years from now not about
if it sounds cool at the moment or is provocative.

A controversial name can help you in the beginning, but it can kill you
branding in the longterm. (Exception: For some brands a controversial name can
work, but then the whole brand has to go along)

If you pick a name like this one, you have to have the balls to build a brand
and company that is controversial and provocative in every little detail.

------
johnx123-up
<http://builtwith.com/munchonme.com>

Can you elaborate why did you choose nginx + Varnish?

------
Tichy
Techcrunch didn't want it?

~~~
jwang815
We were on TC previously: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/27/munch-on-me-is-a-
groupon-fo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/27/munch-on-me-is-a-groupon-for-
food-done-right/)

------
revertts
This is pretty awesome. Food's the main reason I follow Groupon et al.

------
rorrr
Ideas:

1) Add ratings for each dish, will help me decide what to buy.

2) It actually looks like each of the items on your side is not a dish, but a
deal. So if the same dish is on sale in a week, it will be a separate item,
correct? If that's the case, I would change it.

3) Add names for dishes on the left hand side. Right now the only way to find
out what I'm looking at is to click on it, which loads a new page.

4) Add a filter (right hand side) by type - vegetarian, dessert, etc.

~~~
hydrazine
Duly noted. We're hackin' hard over here!

------
Hisoka
Are there deals for NYC yet?

~~~
hydrazine
Not yet, but if you go to the NYC page you can sign up for an email update for
when we do arrive. Thanks!

